# Installazione partendo da distro

## zar Marco

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo.

Dopo un po' di tempo di arch, e tanti problemi trovati e risolto, voglio dualbootare il mio notebook affiancando ad arch gentoo. Ho due hdd il primo diviso in due per le root e sul secondo, oltre alla swap ho per ora una home, che devo decidere se ridimensionare o tenere unica. Ma la mia domanda è, voglio partire a fare l'installazione da terminale su arch. La guida, che è specifica per livecd va bene ugualmente? Grazie mille ragazzi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ma la mia domanda è, voglio partire a fare l'installazione da terminale su arch. La guida, che è specifica per livecd va bene ugualmente? Grazie mille ragazzi

 

Qua dovrebbero esserci le tue risposte. Io personalmente non l'ho mai fatto quindi posso rimandarti alla documentazione.

----------

## oscarandrea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo.
> 
> Dopo un po' di tempo di arch, e tanti problemi trovati e risolto, voglio dualbootare il mio notebook affiancando ad arch gentoo. Ho due hdd il primo diviso in due per le root e sul secondo, oltre alla swap ho per ora una home, che devo decidere se ridimensionare o tenere unica. Ma la mia domanda è, voglio partire a fare l'installazione da terminale su arch. La guida, che è specifica per livecd va bene ugualmente? Grazie mille ragazzi

 

Ciao, io tempo fa feci proprio il dualboot da arch, semplicimente da arch ho creato e montato le partizioni e poi sono andato di stage3  :Smile: 

----------

## zar Marco

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo.
> 
> Dopo un po' di tempo di arch, e tanti problemi trovati e risolto, voglio dualbootare il mio notebook affiancando ad arch gentoo. Ho due hdd il primo diviso in due per le root e sul secondo, oltre alla swap ho per ora una home, che devo decidere se ridimensionare o tenere unica. Ma la mia domanda è, voglio partire a fare l'installazione da terminale su arch. La guida, che è specifica per livecd va bene ugualmente? Grazie mille ragazzi 
> 
> Ciao, io tempo fa feci proprio il dualboot da arch, semplicimente da arch ho creato e montato le partizioni e poi sono andato di stage3 

 

Ciao e grazie, per il resto hai seguito la guida?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ciao e grazie, per il resto hai seguito la guida?

 

Una volta che fai il chroot sei in un sistema gentoo (hai emerge,...), quindi si.

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Ciao e grazie, per il resto hai seguito la guida? 
> 
> Una volta che fai il chroot sei in un sistema gentoo (hai emerge,...), quindi si.

 

Ok però l'altro giorno che ho provato, entro chroot non mi funzionava mirrorselect e devo capire come aggiungere i mirror

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok però l'altro giorno che ho provato, entro chroot non mi funzionava mirrorselect e devo capire come aggiungere i mirror

 

Si perche' la guida lo fa fare prima del chroot (nel cd ufficiale questo programma esiste). Per farlo dopo devi installarlo; quindi una volta fatto il chroot o lo installi con emerge -a mirrorselect oppure scegli un mirror da questo indirizzo ed editi il file make.conf aggiungi GENTOO_MIRRORS="url_del_mirror_scelto"

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Ok però l'altro giorno che ho provato, entro chroot non mi funzionava mirrorselect e devo capire come aggiungere i mirror 
> 
> Si perche' la guida lo fa fare prima del chroot (nel cd ufficiale questo programma esiste). Per farlo dopo devi installarlo; quindi una volta fatto il chroot o lo installi con emerge -a mirrorselect oppure scegli un mirror da questo indirizzo ed editi il file make.conf aggiungi GENTOO_MIRRORS="url_del_mirror_scelto"

 

Ok grazie mille, ma quanti mirror sarebbe meglio aggiungere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok grazie mille, ma quanti mirror sarebbe meglio aggiungere?

 

Anche uno (o due), e' giusto per non sovraccaricare il server principale.

----------

## zar Marco

Continuo qui per non intasare.  Premetto di aver letto il manuale ma non ho capito. 

Mi spiego, installazione eseguita, installo i3wm e chrome. Mi loggo in tty usando su, ma così facendo Chrome mi dice che non può essere avviato come Root. Provo a connettermi come sudo, però mi dice che l'utente non può. Su arch bastava modificare /etc/sudoes, lo modifico togliendo il commento alla riga,  l'utente può eseguire qualsiasi comando, ma non funge lo stesso

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Continuo qui per non intasare.

 

Solitamente e' meglio aprire un nuovo thread per ogni nuovo problema, questo aiuta anche chi deve cercare sul forum.

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Mi spiego, installazione eseguita, installo i3wm e chrome. Mi loggo in tty usando su, ma così facendo Chrome mi dice che non può essere avviato come Root.

 

No ho capito bene, tu fai il log in X da root?

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Provo a connettermi come sudo, però mi dice che l'utente non può. Su arch bastava modificare /etc/sudoes, lo modifico togliendo il commento alla riga,  l'utente può eseguire qualsiasi comando, ma non funge lo stesso

 

Hai provato a guardare qui?

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Continuo qui per non intasare. 
> 
> Solitamente e' meglio aprire un nuovo thread per ogni nuovo problema, questo aiuta anche chi deve cercare sul forum.
> 
>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Mi spiego, installazione eseguita, installo i3wm e chrome. Mi loggo in tty usando su, ma così facendo Chrome mi dice che non può essere avviato come Root. 
> ...

 

Se do startx da utente normale non mi Entra,  ci sto ragionando

----------

## sabayonino

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se do startx da utente normale non mi Entra,  ci sto ragionando

 

ciao

devi spulciare (e postare) i vari log per capire cosa c'è che non va (o almeno provarci)

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

e/o

nella directory utente , un file nascosto :

~/.xsession-errors

anche un "dmesg" subito dopo il tentativo di login potrebbe dare qualche informazione

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   
> 
> Se do startx da utente normale non mi Entra,  ci sto ragionando 
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

Eh il problema è che non avendo accesso ad internet non saprei  come postarli

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Eh il problema è che non avendo accesso ad internet non saprei  come postarli

 

Neanche in rete interna? Se proprio non riesci metti i file su una chiavetta e postali da una macchina con accesso a internet, non la miglio soluzione ma funziona.

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Eh il problema è che non avendo accesso ad internet non saprei  come postarli 
> 
> Neanche in rete interna? Se proprio non riesci metti i file su una chiavetta e postali da una macchina con accesso a internet, non la miglio soluzione ma funziona.

 

Adesso pensandoci bene ho detto una cagata, il pc è in Dual boot con arch, entrando da arch dovrei riuscire a prelevare i log, domani appena ho tempo li posto

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   
> 
> Se do startx da utente normale non mi Entra,  ci sto ragionando 
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

ciao, allora, sono entrato da arch, il log di xorg è questo 

```
[march@zarch 254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb]$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    11.058] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-336.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[    11.062] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[    11.062] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    11.062] Build Operating System: Linux 4.5.4-1-ARCH x86_64 

[    11.062] Current Operating System: Linux zarch 4.7.3-2-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 8 09:44:02 CEST 2016 x86_64

[    11.062] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=4d7bf6f0-1c69-4afd-a90d-fc85169fcefb rw quiet

[    11.062] Build Date: 19 July 2016  05:54:24PM

[    11.062]  

[    11.062] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    11.062]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    11.062] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    11.062] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 17 18:15:38 2016

[    11.064] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    11.066] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    11.066] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    11.066] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    11.066] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    11.067] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[    11.067] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    11.067] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    11.067] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    11.067] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    11.070] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    11.070]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    11.070] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    11.070]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    11.070]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    11.070] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    11.070]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    11.070]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    11.070] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/

[    11.070] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    11.070] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    11.071] (II) Loader magic: 0x821d40

[    11.071] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    11.071]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    11.071]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[    11.071]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[    11.071]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[    11.072] (++) using VT number 1

[    11.072] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[    11.072] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    11.106] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68c1:104d:9071 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0020000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    11.106] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    11.107] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    11.111] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    11.146] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    11.146]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    11.146]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[    11.146] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    11.146] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    11.146] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 1

[    11.146] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    11.146] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    11.146] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    11.146] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    11.146] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    11.147] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    11.147] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    11.147]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 7.7.1

[    11.147]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    11.147]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    11.147] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    11.147] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    11.152] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    11.152]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 7.7.1

[    11.152]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    11.152]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    11.152] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    11.152] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    11.152] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    11.152]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4

[    11.153]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    11.153]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    11.153] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    11.153] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    11.153] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    11.153] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    11.153] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    11.153] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    11.154] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    11.154] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    11.154] (II) Unloading vesa

[    11.154] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    11.154] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

        SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

        AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

        AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

        ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

        ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

        ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

        BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

        Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

        AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

        AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

        CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

        TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

        TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

        PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

        VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

        VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

        VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,

        OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,

        OLAND, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, BONAIRE,

        BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,

        BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

        KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

        KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS,

        MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS,

        MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

        KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

        KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

        KAVERI, KAVERI, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII,

        HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII

[    11.159] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    11.161] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    11.161] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    11.186] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    11.187] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    11.187] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    11.187] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    11.187] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    11.187] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    11.187] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series" (ChipID = 0x68c1)

[    11.217] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    11.217] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    11.217] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    11.218] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    11.218]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    11.218]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    11.218] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    11.219] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    11.219] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    11.219] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    11.219] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    11.219] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    11.220] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    11.220]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.6.0

[    11.220]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    11.220] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[    11.220] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: enabled

[    11.220] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    11.220] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[    11.220] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

[    11.222] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[    11.233] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SNY  Model: 5fa  Serial#: 0

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2009  Week: 4

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:2:2

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 72.0 MHz   Image Size:  340 x 190 mm

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1395  h_sync_end 1453 h_blank_end 1540 h_border: 0

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 774 v_blanking: 780 v_border: 0

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 60.3 MHz   Image Size:  340 x 190 mm

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1392  h_sync_end 1445 h_blank_end 1526 h_border: 0

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 778 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004dd9fa0500000000

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0):    0413010380221378f2ce50a3574c9926

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0):    0f505400000001010101010101010101

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0):    010101010101201c56ae50000c301d3a

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0):    240054be100000008c1756a050001630

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0):    1a35370054be10000000000000000000

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000000081

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x59.9   72.00  1366 1395 1453 1540  768 770 774 780 -hsync -vsync (46.8 kHz eP)

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x50.0   60.28  1366 1392 1445 1526  768 771 778 790 -hsync -vsync (39.5 kHz e)

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7   31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7   26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)

[    11.234] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[    11.235] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[    11.247] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[    11.247] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

[    11.247] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[    11.247] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[    11.247] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    11.247] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1366x768 +0+0

[    11.247] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    11.247] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :3fdde000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:3f893000

[    11.247] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    11.247] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    11.247] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    11.247] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    11.247] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    11.247] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    11.247] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    11.247] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    11.248] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    11.248] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[    11.248] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r600

[    11.248] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 4224K

[    11.248] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 932986K

[    11.249] (==) RADEON(0): DRI3 disabled

[    11.249] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled

[    11.249] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[    11.249] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    11.249] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    11.249] (II)         Solid

[    11.249] (II)         Copy

[    11.249] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    11.249] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    11.249] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    11.249] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[    11.249] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    11.250] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    11.251] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[    11.251] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[    11.251] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    11.251] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    11.252] (--) RandR disabled

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    11.428] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    11.429] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized r600

[    11.429] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    11.430] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[    11.553] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Keys (/dev/input/event5)

[    11.553] (**) Sony Vaio Keys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    11.553] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    11.554] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    11.557] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    11.557]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 2.10.3

[    11.557]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    11.557]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    11.557] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sony Vaio Keys'

[    11.557] (**) Sony Vaio Keys: always reports core events

[    11.557] (**) evdev: Sony Vaio Keys: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    11.557] (--) evdev: Sony Vaio Keys: Vendor 0x104d Product 0

[    11.557] (--) evdev: Sony Vaio Keys: Found keys

[    11.557] (II) evdev: Sony Vaio Keys: Configuring as keyboard

[    11.557] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/SNY5001:00/input/input5/event5"

[    11.557] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sony Vaio Keys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    11.557] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    11.559] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Jogdial (/dev/input/event6)

[    11.559] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    11.559] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sony Vaio Jogdial'

[    11.559] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: always reports core events

[    11.559] (**) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    11.559] (--) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: Vendor 0x104d Product 0

[    11.559] (--) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: Found 2 mouse buttons

[    11.559] (--) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    11.559] (--) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: Found relative axes

[    11.559] (II) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[    11.559] (II) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: Configuring as mouse

[    11.559] (II) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: Adding scrollwheel support

[    11.559] (**) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    11.559] (**) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    11.559] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/SNY5001:00/input/input7/event6"

[    11.559] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sony Vaio Jogdial" (type: MOUSE, id 7)

[    11.559] (II) evdev: Sony Vaio Jogdial: initialized for relative axes.

[    11.560] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    11.560] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    11.560] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    11.560] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    11.560] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Jogdial (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    11.560] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    11.560] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    11.561] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event2)

[    11.561] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    11.561] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    11.561] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    11.561] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    11.561] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    11.561] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    11.561] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    11.561] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:49/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input3/event2"

[    11.562] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    11.562] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    11.563] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[    11.563] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    11.563] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    11.563] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    11.563] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    11.563] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    11.563] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    11.563] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    11.563] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input6/event4"

[    11.563] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    11.563] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    11.564] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event3)

[    11.564] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    11.564] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    11.565] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event8)

[    11.565] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    11.565] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    11.566] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB 2.0 Camera (/dev/input/event12)

[    11.566] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    11.566] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB 2.0 Camera'

[    11.566] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: always reports core events

[    11.566] (**) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Device: "/dev/input/event12"

[    11.567] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Vendor 0xc45 Product 0x6409

[    11.567] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Found keys

[    11.567] (II) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Configuring as keyboard

[    11.567] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input14/event12"

[    11.567] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB 2.0 Camera" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    11.567] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    11.567] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event9)

[    11.567] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    11.567] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    11.567] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel MID Mic (/dev/input/event10)

[    11.568] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    11.568] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    11.568] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel MID Front Headphone (/dev/input/event11)

[    11.568] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    11.568] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    11.568] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/event1)

[    11.568] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    11.568] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse'

[    11.568] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: always reports core events

[    11.568] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    11.620] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Vendor 0x3938 Product 0x1031

[    11.620] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    11.620] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    11.620] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found relative axes

[    11.620] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    11.620] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found absolute axes

[    11.620] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[    11.620] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    11.620] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    11.620] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    11.620] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    11.620] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.0/0003:3938:1031.0001/input/input2/event1"

[    11.620] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    11.620] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    11.620] (WW) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: ignoring absolute axes.

[    11.620] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    11.620] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    11.620] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    11.620] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    11.621] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    11.621] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    11.621] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    11.621] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    11.621] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    11.621] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    11.621] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    11.621] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    11.621] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    11.622] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    11.622] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    11.622] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0/event0"

[    11.622] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    11.622] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    11.622] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/event13)

[    11.623] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    11.623] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    11.623] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    11.623] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    11.623] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    11.625] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    11.625]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.8.99

[    11.625]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    11.625]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    11.625] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint'

[    11.625] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[    11.625] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event13"

[    11.660] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[    11.660] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 2000 (res 0)

[    11.660] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 1400 (res 0)

[    11.660] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

[    11.660] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: device does not report finger width.

[    11.660] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle double triple

[    11.660] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[    11.660] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15

[    11.660] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[    11.660] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[    11.686] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input11/event13"

[    11.686] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)

[    11.686] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    11.686] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    11.686] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.082

[    11.687] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    11.687] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    11.687] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    11.687] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    11.687] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[    11.687] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    11.687] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    11.688] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event7)

[    11.688] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    11.688] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    19.093] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SNY", prod id 1530

[    19.093] (II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1366x768 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    19.093] (II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1366x768 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    19.093] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    19.094] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.00  1366 1395 1453 1540  768 770 774 780 -hsync -vsync (46.8 kHz eP)

[    19.094] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   60.28  1366 1392 1445 1526  768 771 778 790 -hsync -vsync (39.5 kHz e)

[    85.729] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SNY", prod id 1530

[    85.729] (II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1366x768 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    85.729] (II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1366x768 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    85.729] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    85.729] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.00  1366 1395 1453 1540  768 770 774 780 -hsync -vsync (46.8 kHz eP)

[    85.729] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   60.28  1366 1392 1445 1526  768 771 778 790 -hsync -vsync (39.5 kHz e)

[    86.435] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SNY", prod id 1530

[    86.435] (II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1366x768 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    86.435] (II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1366x768 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    86.435] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    86.435] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.00  1366 1395 1453 1540  768 770 774 780 -hsync -vsync (46.8 kHz eP)

[    86.435] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   60.28  1366 1392 1445 1526  768 771 778 790 -hsync -vsync (39.5 kHz e)

[march@zarch 254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb]$ 
```

xsession da questo 

```
[march@zarch martoo]$ cat .xsession-errors.old

/etc/X11/Sessions/Xsession: riga 106: exec: xsm: non trovata

```

----------

## sabayonino

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xsession da questo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

credo sia questo . cosa è xsm ?

x11-apps/xsm

ma perchè vuole eseguire xsm ?

come avvii la sessione grafica ? utilizzi un login manager oppure  esegui startx ?

il tuo utente fa parte del gruppo video ?

utilizzi openrc ? hai settato xdm ?? 

 :Razz: 

più info

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   
> 
> xsession da questo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Riguardo a come avvio,  avvio tramite startx,  ho lightdm ma se metto utente e password torna alla tty. Riguardo ad openrc e gruppo video onestamente non so, è me ne vergogno, xdm l'ho settato modificando xdm in lightdm

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Riguardo ad openrc e gruppo video onestamente non so

 

Per vedere se sei nel gruppo video loggati con il tuo utente e lancia il comando groups. Se non vedi che sei nel gruppo video aggiungiti con il comando # usermod -a -G video <nome_utente>. Poi fai un restart di xdm e provi a loggarti con il tuo utente

----------

## sabayonino

prova  a seguire il wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LightDM  (se non lo hai già fatto)

ci sono alcuni servizi da abilitare (per OpenRC)

----------

## zar Marco

Ok grazie mille ad entrambi, domani provo e spero di risolvere

----------

## zar Marco

Perfetto sono riuscito ad entrare in xfce

----------

